# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Vertido en el Tajo en Puebla de Montalbán. Mayo 2013

## NoRegistrado

> ECOLOGISTAS EN ACCIÓN DENUNCIA UN GRAVE VERTIDO CONTAMINANTE EN EL TAJO A SU PASO POR EL PUENTE VIEJO DE LA PUEBLA DE MONTALBÁN. El vertido, procedente del entorno del polígono industrial ubicado en la Vega del Puente afecta a una zona protegida del río Tajo, es de naturaleza aparentemente orgánica. Vertidos similares se han venido denunciando durante los últimos años sin que los Servicios Periféricos del Consejería ni la Confederación del Tajo hayan llegado a esclarecer la procedencia de los mismos. El pasado día 5 de mayo, miembros de Ecologistas en Acción de Toledo, que realizan periódicamente revisiones y observaciones en diferentes puntos del Tajo en su tramo medio, pudieron comprobar cómo, a las 14:30 horas, las aguas del Tajo se teñían de un vertido de color oscuro que contrastaba nítidamente con la tonalidad pardo – verdosa que viene siendo habitual en la zona. El vertido, de naturaleza desconocida aunque muy similar al producido por el lavado y lixiviado de lodos de depuradora (en todo caso de carácter orgánico), parecía proceder de alguna de las industrias ubicadas en el Polígono Industrial de la Vega del Tajo, junto al antiguo puente de la carretera CM-4009, concretamente de su margen derecha. 
> Inmediatamente, Ecologistas en Acción puso esta circunstancia en conocimiento del Cuerpo de Agentes Medioambientales dependiente de los Servicios Periféricos de Agricultura en Toledo. Desde entonces se está procediendo a la inspección del entorno y de las empresas cárnicas de este polígono industrial sin que hasta el momento se haya esclarecido el origen del vertido. Situaciones similares, a pesar de las reiteradas denuncias por parte de diferentes colectivos y del propio cuerpo de agentes medioambientales, no han conseguido hasta la fecha poner coto a estos lamentables episodios. La zona del Tajo afectada por este vertido forma parte de la Red Natura 2000 bajo la denominación de LIC/ZEPA “Río Tajo en Castrejón, Islas de Malpica de Tajo y Azután”. El vertido deteriora muy notoriamente las condiciones ambientales y la disponibilidad de peces, ya de por sí muy mermadas, para especies que se reproducen en este momento en la zona, como la Garza Real y la Garza Imperial, con importantes colonias de cría en todo este entorno. De hecho, las mortandades de peces en un sector de no más de un kilómetro aguas arriba y abajo de los puntos donde frecuentemente se localizan este tipo de vertidos son bastante habituales y pueden ser observadas con relativa facilidad por personas que utilizan la zona como lugar de paseo o para la práctica de la pesca deportiva. Ecologistas en Acción reitera la necesidad de que las incidencias ambientales por la actividad de las industrias de este polígono industrial sean adecuadamente monitorizadas por la
> Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo y los Servicios Periféricos de la Consejería de
> Agricultura en Toledo para que estos hechos no vuelvan a repetirse


Las fotos, para el que quiera entender.






Pobre río Tajo...
No sólo le quitan la mayor parte del agua sino que encima le machacan a vertidos...
http://www.redtajo.es/images/stories...cologistas.pdf

Saludos. Miguel

----------

